# Christian Warriors



## nickanick (8 Apr 2011)

Hi, I don't really know is this the right place to post this thread.
It is a religious question, so please correct me if I'm heading the wrong direction here. 

Would anyone in the CF who are Christian could provide some verses in the Bible for the Brothers and Sisters in Christ? 
Verses on Loyalty on God? Or even some verse that you like to share?

Other question, a more personal one.
How would you see harming another men in the view of Christian. 

Reasons for seeking for answers for these questions are follow:
I'm a Christian and have Great interest in joining the CF. 
I have consulted my church's pastor, and he has no will  to against, 
and he mentioned some group call the Christian Soldiers. 
Would any one have any information that they could provide in the questions above?

Thank you.


----------



## ReneeClaude (8 Apr 2011)

Hello Nickanick,

Just a quick note and I'll try to give you verses a bit later.

Remember that, as a Christian, your main goal is to glorify God in all you do, whether civilian or military man/woman. If joining the CF and potentially having to take the life of someone else violates your conscience, it is a sin, but remember that God said "Thy shall not MURDER" and Jesus said "But I say to you that everyone who is angry with his brother shall be guilty before the court; and whoever says to his brother, You good-for-nothing,' shall be guilty before the supreme court; and whoever says, 'You fool,' shall be guilty enough to go into the fiery hell." (Matthew 5:21-22) So you see, murder is something that is from anger and envy and bitterness and all these sins of the heart which is what God condemned. Now don't get me wrong, I am not advocating that it is ok to kill, but it is not only the action, but the motives behind it that God looks at. In the eyes of God, no sin is greater than another, all are despicable to Him as He is a Holy God. 

Remember that as a CF member, you need to be able to come to term with the fact that, no matter what trade you are in, you are a soldier first and foremost.

Ok, a few more verses before I go off to work 

John 15:13 Greater love has no one than this, that one lay down his life for his friends. 

Mark 10:43-45 "But it is not this way among you, but whoever wishes to become great among you shall be your servant;
and whoever wishes to be first among you shall be slave of all. "For even the Son of Man did not come to be served, but to serve, and to give His life a ransom for many."

So, what are your motives for joining? Do you seek to glorify God in all? Have you spend some time in prayers over it? 

Hope this answer at least part of the question 

I'll be praying for you.  :warstory:


----------



## Pusser (8 Apr 2011)

I suggest you find yourself a CF Chaplain (check at the Chapel on your local base or even a nearby reserve unit) and have a chat with him or her.  I've always found that CF Chaplains are a special group of people and you shouldn't have any great difficulty in finding one who would be willing to talk to you at length on this subject.


----------



## Redeye (8 Apr 2011)

I'll second Pusser's recommendation.  I'm a fervent atheist, but I've run across some very interesting people who are Chaplains, and I'm sure they'll be able to offer you some insight.


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Apr 2011)

My personal favorite

John 15:13 Greater love has no one than this, that one lay down his life for his friends. 

Chokes me up every time.....


----------



## mariomike (8 Apr 2011)

One from an RCAF Bomber Command handbook that I liked:  "Then shall the right aiming thunderbolts go abroad; and from the clouds, as from a well drawn bow, shall they fly to the mark."
Wisdom Chapter 5

"Render unto Caesar":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W87k64HU9gE&feature=related


----------



## Blackadder1916 (8 Apr 2011)

nickanick said:
			
		

> . . . . . . .
> 
> Reasons for seeking for answers for these questions are follow:
> I'm a Christian and have Great interest in joining the CF.
> ...



As a long lapsed Catholic (with no desire to repent) I am likely ill-equipped to provide you with guidance in reference to your search to reconcile a desire to serve in the CF with your beliefs.  However, there is an organization that supports Christians in the Canadian military - The Military Christian Fellowship of Canada.


----------



## xena (8 Apr 2011)

Romans 13:4.  In the verse, St Paul is specifically talking about rulers (ie. kings and such), but by extension, also the military, as the military works for and under the command of the King, or in our case, Queen; so the "he" in the following verse can equally apply to both a ruler, and a soldier in the service of a ruler.

"For he is the minister of God to thee for good. But if thou do that which is evil, be afraid; for he beareth not the sword in vain: for he is the minister of God, a revenger to execute wrath upon him that doeth evil."

So, a soldier is a "minister of God" just as much as someone who stands in a pulpit.  Military service is a vocation (a calling) in and of itself.  Although, many these days who perform such service, do not seem to see it as such.


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Apr 2011)

If I may interject, my son's name is Michael. As you are aware, Michael was KIA in Sep 2008 with Chad Horn and Andrew Grenon   

When we went on the NOK journey to KAF, we had the opportunity to tour the mosque in Abu Dhabi. The tour guide told us that we don't name our children properly saying that "we don't name our kids "cute" names like Michael"

So I googled the name "Michael"

Michael is an archangel in Jewish, Christian, and Islamic tradition. He is viewed as the field commander of the Army of God. 

So much for her knowledge of her own religion.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## xena (8 Apr 2011)

It's the combination of two Hebrew words:  "El" which means "God", and "Mika" which means "who is like?".  And in the ancient cultures of the Hebrews and the Arabs, a persons name was considered to be an expression of what was in their soul.  So the name Michael is a challenge to the enemies of God, asking "Who is like God?"  Which would be an ancient way of saying something along the lines of "Bring it, Beeyatch!"

Of course, some think that last translation of mine might be a bit too colloquial.   :


----------



## ReneeClaude (8 Apr 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> My personal favorite
> 
> John 15:13 Greater love has no one than this, that one lay down his life for his friends.
> 
> Chokes me up every time.....



I second that! 

Blackadder1916 Thank you for the link! I was born and raised Catholic and then found Truth, PM me if you are interested in knowing more


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Apr 2011)

ivan the tolerable said:
			
		

> It's the combination of two Hebrew words:  "El" which means "God", and "Mika" which means "who is like?".  And in the ancient cultures of the Hebrews and the Arabs, a persons name was considered to be an expression of what was in their soul.  So the name Michael is a challenge to the enemies of God, asking "Who is like God?"  Which would be an ancient way of saying something along the lines of "Bring it, Beeyatch!"
> 
> Of course, some think that last translation of mine might be a bit too colloquial.   :




Most of the Archangels were given names that, as Ivan states, means of God.  

Archangel Michael from that time the God expelled Lucifer (Satan) from Heaven, became the head of the entire heavenly host. For his zeal in working for God he is honored by the Church even to this day.

Archangel Gabriel has been entrusted with the service of being messenger to mankind. He came with the Lord’s tidings of forthcoming miraculous events to the parents of St. John the Baptist, to the parents of the Holy Virgin Mary, and also to the Mother of God Herself and to the righteous Joseph. Archangel Gabriel is the messenger of God’s Providence, the attendant of miracles and divine Mysteries. When we are overcome with doubts, when it seems to us that we have been abandoned by everyone and there is no help from anywhere, let us pray to Archangel Gabriel, that by his prayers the Lord would reveal to us His most holy will and would set our life upon the course of salvation.

Archangel Raphael is a merciful healer, sent by God to comfort the sick and the sorrowing. From the Holy Scripture we know that Archangel Raphael expelled Archangel Gabriel demons from a woman. And how many 15th century people there are nowadays who are possessed by demons…. Alas, both they and their relatives often turn for help to sorcerers who nowadays hide behind the pseudo-scientific name of “extrasenses.” But will sorcerers, these servants of the devil, expel demons? Obviously not. The power to expel demons and heal those who are possessed by them belongs to the holy angels and particularly to Archangel Raphael. Let us ask him to intercede for us before the Lord, Giver of all good things.

The name of Archangel Uriel means the light or the fire of God. This archangel enlightens the minds and the hearts of the faithful with the light of divine truths and the fire of divine love. All those who embark upon the study of knowledge can and should pray to this archangel to enlighten their minds and hearts, in order to avoid a destructive chasm between knowledge and faith.

Archangel Salaphiel is the patron of prayer. He is even depicted so on icons: with eyes gazing downward, with hands crossed on his chest, with an air of humility and deep inner concentration. He is our primary teacher of prayer. Prayer is the most difficult thing to achieve, and one must be instructed in it. Unfortunately, some people assiduously study various worldly subjects, but disdain the study of the most important subject in the world - the Jesus prayer. Let us pray to Archangel Salaphiel for the Lord to grant us this gift of divine prayer.

Archangel Jegudiel is the patron, defender and helper of all those who toil. And we must all be such, for we have been commanded to eat our bread in the sweat of our faces. We toil not only physically, to earn our daily bread, but also spiritually, in order to perfect ourselves. Archangel Jegudiel is depicted on icons with a crown of victory in his hands. Such crowns will be earned by those of us who will endure to the very end, who will worthily bear the light yoke of Christ. We are faced with a complex task, so let us ask Archangel Jegudiel for help in our daily lives.

Archangel Barachiel is the angel of God’s blessings. While asking God to bless all our good efforts, let us also appeal to Archangel Barachiel for help. However, we must accept the Lord’s blessing not only for prosperity but also for our cross, i.e. the sorrows without which there is no salvation. And may Archangel Barachiel give us strength to carry our blessed crosses. 


Jim,

This may be from Wikipedia, but it is a start, as that tour guide was a *donkey licker.....

Michael (Arabic: ميخائيل, Mikhail ميكائيل, Mikael ), is one of the Archangels in Islam, and one of the two archangels mentioned in the Qur'an, alongside Jibreel (Gabriel). In the Qur'an, Michael is mentioned once only, in Sura 2:98.

    Whoever is an enemy to God, and His angels and His messengers, and Jibreel and Mikhail! Then, lo! God (Himself) is an enemy to the disbelievers.
    —Qur'an, sura 2 (Al-Baqara), ayat 98Qur'an 2:98

Michael is mentioned in the Hadith numerous times. According to Muslim belief, Mikhail is often depicted as an angel of mercy, and the one through whom God supplies rain and thunder for mankind. Furthermore, Muslims also believe that God has also put Mikhail in charge of rewarding the righteous in their life on Earth. Mikhail is also credited with being present with the Muslims in their first victory in Arabia, at the Battle of Badr.

Muslim commentators state with reference to Sura 11:69 that Michael was one of the three angels who visited Abraham.


dileas

tess

*Please note, although donkey licker appears in modern verbiage, it was first used by The Archangel Michael when he talked about Lucifer, to the other Archangels.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Apr 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> *Please note, although donkey licker appears in modern verbiage, it was first used by The Archangel Michael when he talked about Lucifer, to the other Archangels.



 :rofl: Good one Tess.


----------



## xena (11 Apr 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> *Please note, although donkey licker appears in modern verbiage, it was first used by The Archangel Michael when he talked about Lucifer, to the other Archangels.



It would be interesting if we could find chapter and verse for that!  I think it goes well with my...  _somewhat loose_...  translation of the name "Michael".   >


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Apr 2011)

*donkey licker*

I wanted to call her something else.....porcine mother of a dog......or am I being to crude?


----------



## jwtg (11 Apr 2011)

While not a scripture verse, I find that reading this each day is beneficial.

I'm sure some of you have read this before- The Desiderata.  Google/wikipedia will give you a the backstory/history of it, as well as the whole text.  I have it framed on the wall of my bedroom.

*Go placidly amid the noise and haste,
and remember what peace there may be in silence.

As far as possible without surrender
be on good terms with all persons.
Speak your truth quietly and clearly;
and listen to others,
even the dull and the ignorant;
they too have their story.
Avoid loud and aggressive persons,
they are vexations to the spirit.

If you compare yourself with others,
you may become vain or bitter;
for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself.

Enjoy your achievements as well as your plans.
Keep interested in your own career, however humble;
it is a real possession in the changing fortunes of time.
Exercise caution in your business affairs;
for the world is full of trickery.
But let this not blind you to what virtue there is;
many persons strive for high ideals;
and everywhere life is full of heroism.

Be yourself.
Especially, do not feign affection.
Neither be cynical about love;
for in the face of all aridity and disenchantment
it is as perennial as the grass.

Take kindly the counsel of the years,
gracefully surrendering the things of youth.
Nurture strength of spirit to shield you in sudden misfortune.
But do not distress yourself with dark imaginings.
Many fears are born of fatigue and loneliness.

Beyond a wholesome discipline,
be gentle with yourself.
You are a child of the universe,
no less than the trees and the stars;
you have a right to be here.
And whether or not it is clear to you,
no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should.

Therefore be at peace with God,
whatever you conceive Him to be,
and whatever your labors and aspirations,
in the noisy confusion of life keep peace with your soul.

With all its sham, drudgery, and broken dreams,
it is still a beautiful world.
Be cheerful.
Strive to be happy.*


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Apr 2011)

RC,

 ;D

Ivan,

i think it was in his book;

Satan's Ass Kicking:  My Story told, By Archangel Michael.

Jim,

That will work as well.

JWTG,

VEry nice, indeed.

I have used this one, which excellent warrior's prayer;

Tecumseh’s Prayer

Love your life, perfect your life, and beautify all things in your life.

Seek to make your life long and its purpose in the service of your people.

Prepare a noble death song for the day when you go over the great divide.

Always give a word or a sign of salute when meeting or passing a friend, even a stranger, when in a lonely place.

Show respect to all people and grovel to none.

When you arise in the morning give thanks for the food and for the joy of living. If you see no reason for giving thanks, the fault lies only in yourself.

When it comes your time to die, be not like those whose hearts are filled with the fear of death, so that when their time comes they weep and pray for a little more time to live their lives over again in a different way.

Sing your death song and die like a hero going home.​
dileas

tess


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Apr 2011)

At the risk of a derailment, I offer National Lampoon's version. Which I like much better ;D


"Deteriorata" - National Lampoon

You are a fluke of the universe. You have no right to be here.
Deteriorata. Deteriorata. 

Go placidly amid the noise and waste,
And remember what comfort there may be in owning a piece thereof.
Avoid quiet and passive persons, unless you are in need of sleep.
Rotate your tires.
Speak glowingly of those greater than yourself,
And heed well their advice, even though they be turkeys.
Know what to kiss, and when.
Consider that two wrongs never make a right, but that three do.
Wherever possible, put people on hold.
Be comforted that in the face of all aridity and disillusionment,
and despite the changing fortunes of time,
There is always a big future in computer maintenance. 

Remember The Pueblo.
Strive at all times to bend, fold, spindle, and mutilate.
Know yourself. If you need help, call the FBI.
Exercise caution in your daily affairs,
Especially with those persons closest to you - 
That lemon on your left, for instance.
Be assured that a walk through the ocean of most souls
Would scarcely get your feet wet.
Fall not in love therefore. It will stick to your face.
Gracefully surrender the things of youth: birds, clean air, tuna, Taiwan.
And let not the sands of time get in your lunch.
Hire people with hooks.
For a good time, call 606-4311. Ask for Ken.
Take heart in the bedeepening gloom
That your dog is finally getting enough cheese.
And reflect that whatever fortune may be your lot,
It could only be worse in Milwaukee. 

You are a fluke of the universe.
You have no right to be here.
And whether you can hear it or not,
The universe is laughing behind your back. 

Therefore, make peace with your god,
Whatever you perceive him to be - hairy thunderer, or cosmic muffin.
With all its hopes, dreams, promises, and urban renewal,
The world continues to deteriorate.
Give up!


----------



## ReneeClaude (16 Apr 2011)

I was reading Luke 3  the other day and thought of you. I believe it is the only place in the New Testament where in speaks directly to soldiers (though it applies to everyone)

"Some soldiers were questioning him, saying, "And what about us, what shall we do?" And he said to them, "Do not take money from anyone by force, or accuse anyone falsely, and be content with your wages." Luke 3:14 (http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Luke%203&version=NASB)


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (18 Sep 2011)

It's not a verse from Scripture, but the Anglican Church of Canada's Book of Alternative Services (BAS) has a prayer specifically for soldiers:

*Almighty God, we commend you to your gracious care and keeping all the men and women of our armed forces at home and abroad. Defend them day by day with your heavenly grace; strengthen them in their trials and temptations; give them courage to face the perils which beset them; and grand them a sense of your abiding presence wherever they may be through Jesus Christ our Lord.*


----------



## Edward Campbell (19 Sep 2011)

Without wishing to derail an essentially religious thread, you may want to consider that the central idea can be expressed in music, too, as Gustav Holst and Cecil Spring-Rice did in I Vow to Thee, My Country"


*I Vow to Thee, My Country*

I vow to thee, my country, all earthly things above,
Entire and whole and perfect, the service of my love;
The love that asks no question, the love that stands the test,
That lays upon the altar the dearest and the best;
The love that never falters, the love that pays the price,
The love that makes undaunted the final sacrifice.

I heard my country calling, away across the sea,
Across the waste of waters she calls and calls to me.
Her sword is girded at her side, her helmet on her head,
And round her feet are lying the dying and the dead.
I hear the noise of battle, the thunder of her guns,
I haste to thee my mother, a son among thy sons.

And there's another country, I've heard of long ago,
Most dear to them that love her, most great to them that know;
We may not count her armies, we may not see her King;
Her fortress is a faithful heart, her pride is suffering;
And soul by soul and silently her shining bounds increase,
And her ways are ways of gentleness, and all her paths are peace.


----------



## Sythen (19 Sep 2011)

LCol(ret) Dave Grossman is an amazing speaker, and his Christian beliefs play heavily in a lot of his speaking engagements. This video here would probably interest the OP, or any others who have similar questions.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FTV9nExiDE&feature=feedlik


----------



## wildman0101 (4 Oct 2011)

Cant remember the exact chapter/verse. 
Blessed are peacemaker's 
For they are doing God's Justice.
Blessed are the Peackeeper's,,
Cheer's,
Scoty B 
P.S. Bless you all who have served...


----------



## Edward Campbell (6 Oct 2011)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> Cant remember the exact chapter/verse.
> Blessed are peacemaker's
> For they are doing God's Justice.
> Blessed are the Peackeeper's,,
> ...




It comes from the gospel of _Matthew_, chapters 1-12, called the _Beatitudes_, from the "Sermon on the Mount."

The (most familiar) KJV version is:

1 And seeing the multitudes, he went up into a mountain: and when he was set, his disciples came unto him:

2 And he opened his mouth, and taught them, saying,

3 Blessed are the poor in spirit: for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.

4 Blessed are they that mourn: for they shall be comforted.

5 Blessed are the meek: for they shall inherit the earth.

6 Blessed are they which do hunger and thirst after righteousness: for they shall be filled.

7 Blessed are the merciful: for they shall obtain mercy.

8 Blessed are the pure in heart: for they shall see God.

9 Blessed are the peacemakers: for they shall be called the children of God.

10 Blessed are they which are persecuted for righteousness' sake: for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.

11 Blessed are ye, when men shall revile you, and persecute you, and shall say all manner of evil against you falsely, for my sake.

12 Rejoice, and be exceeding glad: for great is your reward in heaven: for so persecuted they the prophets which were before you.


----------



## wildman0101 (13 Oct 2011)

Thank-you E-R, 
Appreciated.. Scoty B


----------



## a_majoor (15 Oct 2011)

The nasty counter to people who forget about the Peacekeepers is:

"Blessed are the Meek, for they shall inherit the Earth"

"in 6 X 4 plots"


----------



## ballz (15 Oct 2011)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> The nasty counter to people who forget about the Peacekeepers is:
> 
> "Blessed are the Meek, for they shall inherit the Earth"
> 
> "in 6 X 4 plots"



iLike


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (16 Oct 2011)

*Psalms 18:32-42 It is God who arms me with strength, And makes my way perfect. He makes my feet like the feet of deer, And sets me on my high places.  He teaches my hands to make war, So that my arms can bend a bow of bronze.  You have also given me the shield of Your salvation; Your right hand has held me up, Your gentleness has made me great.  You enlarged my path under me, So my feet did not slip.  I have pursued my enemies and overtaken them; Neither did I turn back again till they were destroyed.  I have wounded them, So that they could not rise; They have fallen under my feet.  For You have armed me with strength for the battle; You have subdued under me those who rose up against me.  You have also given me the necks of my enemies, So that I destroyed those who hated me.  They cried out, but there was none to save; Even to the LORD, but He did not answer them.  Then I beat them as fine as the dust before the wind; I cast them out like dirt in the streets.*


----------

